
Parallel worlds exist and interact with our world, say physicists - ohjeez
http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/research-innovations/stories/parallel-worlds-exist-and-interact-with-our-world-say
======
velox_io
A great video, it makes some incredibly complex concepts seem simple.

Science: A theory is true unless it can be proved otherwise (don't even need
to prove it is correct in the first place).

------
roberdam
strange things happen

~~~
arama471
stranger things?

